# Does Pregnancy Burn Calories?



## Palestrina

I can't seem to gain any weight since I've gotten pregnant. In fact I've lost 9lbs so far. But I'm eating. I never had MS, although my appetite is much less. Since it's cold and snowy outside I haven't been able to go out for exercise in over a month either. So I was wondering, since I'm eating normally, not exercising, and still losing weight does that mean that pregnancy itself is burning calories?


----------



## CLH_X3

as far as im aware your metabolism speeds up when pregnant..that could be why ?


----------



## lynys

OMG! I wish I had your problem. LOL

I have gained about 20 pounds this pregnancy, but to be fair, I was average size when I first got pregnant. No morning sickness in first tri either. Doctor has not said anything about my weight, but I know I am gaining too much. 

I know baby does require some calories so if you are not eating like you used to, then you probably will be burning a bit extra. I'm kinda hoping the home stretch will do that for me.


----------



## XJessicaX

I think technically, with the extra weight of the uterus/amniotic fluid/baby plus the fact you need to eat 300 calories extra per day on top of your usual daily allowance, then yes...you are probably underestimating how many calories it takes to sustain your pregnancy. Baring in mind most health conscious mothers change their diets whilst pregnant and avoid junk food. Sometimes the change to healthier diet will leave you in a deficit of calories.

I have gained weight, but not fat. My body fat is the same but I have become very muscular, my legs are completely solid!! Weird! I think it's running around with the extra stone of weight, it like wearing a weighty backpack to work each day!


----------



## Clopatjo

I think it does increase your metabolism plus your eating healthier...I haven't put on that much weight and some days am a little lighter but am having tummy probs at mo. I think I've put on about 9 -10 lbs. 

I think the baby takes all nutrients they need before you are fed too.

I'd say towards the third trimester is when the weight starts going on as long as hosp is happy w/ progress of baby, that's the main thing  x


----------



## Palestrina

Since my appetite has been lower I'm not really avoiding any foods like I used to back when I was dieting before I was pregnant. I'll eat chips and cookies without feeling guilty. Definitely eating my complex carbs and lots of veggies and protein too, I'm not omitting anything from my diet. 

So you think our metabolism goes up? It must with all that extra blood pumping in our veins.


----------



## Jenna_1980

I've lost 25 pounds since Nov. 1st - now around 19 weeks - I'm eating loads, but I think my diet and tastes have just changed. Dr. isn't concerned - the baby will take what it needs. :)


----------

